

Google: Xoom Still Weak, Says Global Equities; Honeycomb A Mess - rmah
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2011/03/09/google-xoom-still-weak-says-global-equities-honeycomb-a-mess/

======
phlyingpenguin
Offtopic: The title of the article sounds interesting, but WOW I can't read
text where every fifth word is bold.

